#  Ernährung >   Probleme beimn abnehmen >

## JU123

Guten Tag, ich bin weiblich, 20 Jahre alt, 164cm gross und wiege 63 Kilo. Vor mittlerweile fast einem Jahr habe ich damit begonnen meine Ernährung umzustellen um abzunehmen. Ich wog damals ca. 72 Kg und bin zwischenzeitlich sogar schon bei 61 Kg angekommen. Meine Abnehmmethode ist das gute alte Kalorienzählen. Ich esse pro Tag maximal 1200 Kalorien (schwankt in der Praxis immer so zwischen 1000 und 1200) und außerdem recht Gesund (Vollkorn, Gemüse, Obst usw.). Zusätzlich treibe ich 2-3 mal die Woche jeweils 1h Sport (ein Mix aus Ausdauer und Krafttraining) um meinen Grundumsatz zu erhöhen. So habe ich langsam aber stetig abgenommen. Nun habe ich allerdings das Problem, das ich seit 5 Monaten keine Fortschritte mehr mache und in den letzten 2 Monaten sogar ca. 200 Gramm/Woche zugenommen habe.  Was mache ich falsch?  Esse ich vielleicht zu wenig?  :Huh?:  Ich habe schonmal überlegt, ob ich vielleicht an Schilddrüsenunterfunktion leiden könnte. Ich kann mir nämlich einfach nicht erklären wieso es nicht klappt, da ich beim Abnehmen wirklich sehr Diszipliniert bin.   Über Antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen

----------


## josie

Hallo Ju123!
Es ist tatsächlich so, daß sich der Körper mit der Zeit darauf einstellt, daß er nur noch wenig zu essen bekommt.
Am Anfang verliert man auch häufig noch Wasser, das im Gewebe eingelagert ist und dann geht es an die Fettreserven und irgendwann kommt dann der Punkt, daß es nicht mehr weitergeht.
So wird es bei dir im moment auch sein.
Mit 3x wöchentlich Sport bist Du auch ausgelastet, ich kann dir nur raten, es im moment zu akteptieren, daß es nicht mehr weitergeht und nicht mehr ganz so akribisch die Kalorien zu zählen, dich also nicht weiter zu kasteien.
Das was Du geschrieben hast, da spricht alles dafür, daß Du alles richtig machst, vielleicht bist Du jetzt an deinem Wohlfühlgewicht angelangt.?!

----------


## pieter

Kenne das auch. Wenn der Stillstand kommt, geht es ans Eingemachte. Mach einfach so weiter wie bisher. Die Abnahme wir sich über kurz oder lang wieder einstellen und dann nimmst du wieder ab. Zudem denke ich, du ist fast ein bisschen wenig, gerade weil du ja auch Sport machst. Hast du schon mal die Kalorienzufuhr berechnen lassen?

----------


## miauu

Naja, also bei 164m und 63 Kilo könntest Du ggf. auch einfach Dein Idealgewicht erreicht haben. Wenn Du gesund isst, Sport machst und es auch sonst nicht all zu sehr "krachen" lässt, liegt das für mich sehr nahe. 
LG

----------


## Yenin

Hallo,  
könnte echt sein, dass du dein Normal- bzw. Idealgewicht erreicht hast. Ich würde auch weitermachen wie bisher. Das Wichtige ist ja letztlich, dass du deine Ernährungsgewohnheiten bereits geändert hast. Finde es toll, dass du es nicht mit einer diesen vielen Blitz- oder Nulldiäten probiert hast! Gewichtsschwankungen sind außerdem auch bei gesunder Ernährungsweise natürlich. 
Was du noch versuchen kannst, ist die Mahlzeiten mehr aufteilen: vollwertige Kohlenhydrate zum Beispiel auf die Frühstücks- und Mittagszeiten aufteilen und abends eher eiweißreich und Gemüse. Das hatte bei mir noch etwas bewirkt  :Smiley:  Mittlerweile muss ich aber auch nicht jeden Tag darauf achten. Zentral ist vor allem: wenig Zucker und wenig Salz. Meistens klappt es so einfach doch am besten und vor allem nachhaltig.  
Viel Erfolg weiterhin! 
MfG,
Yenin

----------


## Zwutschkerl

Also für jemanden der drei Mal in der Woche Sport macht, finde ich 1200 kcal eigentlich zu wenig. Dein Normalgewicht hast du auf jeden Fall schon, wenn man bedenkt, dass du Muskeln aufgebaut hast, und diese schwerer sind als Fett, könntest du allerdings auch schon dein Idealgewicht erreicht haben. Bis wohin willst du denn abnehmen? Vielleicht hörst du auch einfach mit der Diät auf, und lebst einfach gesund. Das beeinhaltet gesunde Ernährung, Sport, aktives Sozialleben, Ziele setzen und erreichen, Wünsche erfüllen, viel Lachen,..... Wäre das was?

----------


## mimi02

Ohh ja das kenne ich auch. hatte mit 15 jahren fast 100 kilo und jetzt wiege ich um die 65 kg

----------


## magdalenaT

Hallo, ich  versuche gerade 10 kilo abzunehmen, aber nichts funktioniert. Ich esse fast nur Obst und Gemüse, aber es tut sich nichts. Seit 4 Wochen kommt regelmäßiger Sport dazu.

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Magdalena,  
in der Regel nehmen wir beim abnehmen weniger Kohlenhydrate zu uns die Speicher dafür entleeren sich.Nun bindet jedes Gramm Kohlenhydrate 4 Gramm Wasser. Also verliert man in der ersten Zeit zumeist Wasser. Wenn man reales Übergewicht hat. Also nicht das was bei Essstörungen angenommen wird ... Dann sind da noch die Fettzellen und da muss man Geduld haben bis die weniger werden und dabei vorsichtig ran gehen um den JoJo Effekt zu vermeiden.  
Nun machst Du dazu Sport wo man etwas Muskelmasse aufbaut was auch so ein ganz klein wenig in das Gewicht eingreift. Es braucht also Geduld. Die Fettzellen greifen übrigens in das Hormonsystem ein. Also Geduld wer zu schnell abnehmen will hat ganz schnell noch mehr auf den Hüften als vorher. 
Gruss StefanD.

----------


## AnnikaK

Es ist völlig normal dass man eine Weile nicht mehr so stark abnimmt! Ich würde unbedingt so weitermachen. Evtl. den Sport verändern, was machst Du da, hast Du Hilfe dabei? Nict jeder Sport führt zur Abnahme sondern eher zum Muskelaufbau - da würde ich versuchen mit einer kurzfristigen professionellen Hilfe zu arbeiten. So ist nachgewiesen, dass man im aeroben Bereich arbeiten muß - Beim Laufen oder Radfahren lässt sich die Herzfrequenz für eine  optimale Fettverbrennung mit einem Pulsmesser überwachen, eine der neuen "Smartwatches" könnte da helfen! Im anaeroben Bereich passiert nix mehr - da werden die Fettzellen nicht angegriffen!

----------

